# "honey" hash oil



## ktownlegend (Jul 30, 2007)

Honey Hash Oil, the way it was worded to me neway, the way i've found most inexpensive and efficent and potent is using gas. something high pressure in relativly large amounts. Butane is my personal choice, but how much oil u end up with varies with what exactly u use and how u go about doing just that. now like i good lot of us here in the states, its hard to find good hash oil. but after like the 20 something time, i think i got it down.

sorry i don't have any pics at the moment its kinda of a quick process so i gotta have someone else here to take them when i do it next time.

what u will need:

1-12 inch piece of either copper or pvc piping 1 inch in dia.(i use pvc)
2- end caps 
1- coffee filter
butane amounts vary by maker, i try to stick with ronson, 165g cans
at least one 6-8 oz can per ounce of raw material.
1- 1/8th inch drill bit
1- 1/16th bit
a glass jar, plate, dish, etc. whatever u can get to work ya, i use a square jar.
1 ounce, electric ground in a coffee grinder on the expresso setting twice
( you can use trimmings, stalks, buds, NO SEEDS, stems, leaves) 
all depending on what u use and how potent it is will determine your product results.


On average with your typical mid grade 1- 1.5 grams at most.

now what u want to do is take one cap drill an 1/8th inch hold directly in the center thats where ur going to empty ur butane into. make sure it fits snuggly. in the opposite end, i myself usually drill 10 holes with the 1/16th inch bit in a circular pattern. after doing so place a piece of coffee filter in the cap with the small holes and place it on the tube. i usually add some plumbers tape just to make sure no butane leaks out. then start packing the tube with the finely ground material. i reccommend only ounce at a time any more than that and ur gonna have to use something other than butane.once tube is packed, place the cap with the 1/8inch hole on the the open end with some plumbers tape to make a good seal. i also put some tape around the nozzle on the butane can to make that seal. the cap on the tube fits loosely in the jar i use, the biggest part about it is the container ur using should be smooth some what enclosed to reduce splatter, yet wide enought to scrape when need be, don't be fooled unless it is extremely potent it will be almost exactly like honey. 

after putting everything in place empty the butane through tube. hold can there for at least 5-7 minutes after pressure is gone. then place container with liquid butane/thc solution, in a shallow dish with warm water, makes evaporating process go much faster, with no difference in result. wait for it to quit bubbling. when it does................:bongin: merely rub on paper before or after rolling, add to a packed bowl or vaporizer, and enjoy.

if your hardcore u could try free basing, but i warn u it is extremely leathal to ur throat and lungs, in plan english its gonna burn and choke the **** outta u.


this has taken some time to perfect, but here u go ppl, use it your advantage, i'd like to see some other ppls results.

ENJOY, you'll thank when u smoke it.


----------



## mndovrmtr420 (Jul 30, 2007)

Gave it go like that my first time a couple months ago.  Mine tasted and smelled like Sh!T.  I used a generic brand of butane.  About 1/2 a small can.  About a 1/4 of trim. and it came out golden goo. Looked better than it was.  Next time will try the ronson brand.  Have you ever used ISO?


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 30, 2007)

no, that takes to much time for me,i have lil patience when it comes to smoking my meds. i smoked good results, but it was strained and boiled after to get rid of the taste. the ronson cans ur gonna need u'll have to buy directly from the www.ronson.com, unless u can find a place that says butane operated grills.


----------



## SFC (Aug 22, 2007)

Do NOT use ronson brand butane. It contains terpins that are very bad for you. Do the mirror test before you run the load.  Also do not use Copper,or PVC. Use only stainless tubing. It is not that expensive for a 12" tube.  It is your health, but you have been warned.  Peace.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 22, 2007)

great reply.
Also "camping" butanes and "low end" lighter refills contain "methyl marcaptan" It is what give propane and butane smell. Nast Nasty stuff.
Colibri is what I used to use.
here is a link on how to do the mirror test.
also some safe butane brands as well.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2852


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 22, 2007)

i use either king or lava butane usually, triple refined. and pvc doesn't really harm u, copper on the other hand will but not really. ur dealing with extremely cold temps. not hot. there fore making the copper harmless. 

choose what u may, i konw the recipe and it works fantastically, i was just puttin it out there for others. props on the mirror test link too mutt


----------

